# digital infrared photography



## simnine (Jan 16, 2004)

I happened upon this site the other day. It has some neat information, so I'd like to share it. 
http://www.wrotniak.net/photo/infrared/


----------



## steve817 (Jan 16, 2004)

There is a lady over on wetcanvas that does alot of this. She uses a modified Nikon Coolpix 4500 I believe. She does awsome work. Check out her web page http://www.geckographics.com/ and click on near infra-red


----------

